
Hackers to Trump: Don’t Forget Your Base - jeanjeanjean
https://medium.com/@shadowbrokerss/dont-forget-your-base-867d304a94b1
======
sharemywin
Are these Russian hackers because the English was a little choppy?

------
jeanjeanjean
"Be considering this our form of protest. The password for the EQGRP-Auction-
Files is CrDj”(;Va.*NdlnzB9M?@K2)#>deB7mN "

